# "No external storage available."



## enigmaisdead (Oct 4, 2011)

So I'm getting this message whenever I try to open pictures straight from the camera application or whenever I try to just open the Gallery directly. The message pops up, I click "OK" and it closes. I was running Codename Android 1.1.4 and thought it was an issue with that or a bad flash, so I flashed Liquid ICS and I'm having the same issue.

Anyone else experiencing this or have any idea what may be causing it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

enigmaisdead said:


> So I'm getting this message whenever I try to open pictures straight from the camera application or whenever I try to just open the Gallery directly. The message pops up, I click "OK" and it closes. I was running Codename Android 1.1.4 and thought it was an issue with that or a bad flash, so I flashed Liquid ICS and I'm having the same issue.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this or have any idea what may be causing it? Thanks in advance.


Stock, and never seen that issue. Has to be related to rom or kernal I'd wager.


----------



## enigmaisdead (Oct 4, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> Stock, and never seen that issue. Has to be related to rom or kernal I'd wager.


I'm actually about the flash back to Stock with Odin in about 2 minutes, so I'll know if it's a ROM issue or phone issue shortly. I just found it odd that after having never experienced it, it's happening on two ROMs in a row. I'll update back after the flash.


----------



## enigmaisdead (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok - so stock fixed the issue. Seems it's a problem with the ROMs I listed. Hmm...


----------



## Ebbi (Jan 31, 2012)

Same problem here with AOKP Milestone 5 and Franco kernel Milestone 3.


----------

